# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  raise before retract probe

## adamfilip

Is there a way to always raise Z before the Servo probe retracts
some probes come into contact with bed during retract since they are so close to nozzle

----------

